# Ideas for empty serger cones?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any craft or practical uses for these? Hate to throw out if I can use for something else. Thanks.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I have seen the tall cones made into snowmen before, 
they look cute, and fairly easy
i have seen them with glued on fabric and with cotton balls.
hope that helps


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

you could make them into angels for the Christmas season


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

a tree next to your gingerbread house?

Roll ribbon or lace onto them?


----------

